# SWAP MEET TIME West Bend WIS Feb 23rd 2014



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 10, 2014)

Greater Milwaukee Area Indoor Winter Bicycle and Car Parts Swap Meet 
Sunday, February 23rd, 2014 

Indoor Swap Meet Sunday February 23,2014 Held 8AM till 2PM 

Admission $6.00. Bicycle Swap Meet and Car parts for all makes, models and years. Held at Washington County Fair Grounds 3000 Cty.Hwy. PV West Bend Wi. 

Washington County Fair Grounds
3000 Cty. Hwy. PV
West Bend, Wisconsin 53095

This has been a favorite meet for the Antique and Classic Bike Collectors and for guys that like old car stuff too! 
This huge event is put on by the Model A Ford Club , Milwaukee Chapter and They let us have our Bicycle swap meet along side there meet. I charge no extra fee so the walk through is awesome! Nearly 2000 customers last year. This is a well put on meet and always draws alot of spectators and buyers! 200 car part spaces and 40 bicycle spaces.
Email or PM for more information. Thanks Jeffro


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 12, 2014)

*bump bump*

Want everyone to know.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 12, 2014)

*bump bump*

Want everyone to know.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ill be there!!!


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 23, 2014)

Email sent, I'll be there!


----------



## bikeman76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Great Swap !  Always find some good stuff there.
Easy to get to. Free admission to auto parts swap.
See you there !
Joe


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 5, 2014)

*bump bump*

Can't wait!


----------



## 55tbird (Feb 13, 2014)

*Excellent Swap Meet*

This is a great meet that I would highly recommend attending. Unfortunately, I have another commitment this year but wish you guys the best! For those of you in the area this is a great chance to get out of the house and have some fun with some fellow CABERS.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 17, 2014)

*this Sunday*

Mike your presence will be missed!  I always seem to hand you money!  Have fun and see ya at the next meet!


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 18, 2014)

*Very Fun Swap*

The auto swap produced a few good parts and leads in the past. That's just a bonus to the bike swap being awesome, I sold 80% of my table last year.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Jeff, what's the earliest we can get in and set up?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 22, 2014)

*swap meet setup*

I will be there early. 6 is probably good.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 23, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks Jeff,
for a great show!
You provide a great service to the
hobby and are much appreciated.
Thanks
Wes


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 23, 2014)

Tank you Jeff! Great swap again. Bought more than I sold. Great deals, and as always it was great talking with all of you!


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice show as usual Jeff! Seems to grow every year and a great time was had by all.
Interesting stuff and a bunch of nice collectors/dealers to mingle with!
I only wish I would have brought a camera along for the pics!   Anyone out there have any to show??????


----------



## bike (Feb 23, 2014)

*Ieeaahh#!!!!!*

PICTURES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
stuck in a snow drift hands can barely touch the phone


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 25, 2014)

*Pics?*

I only took one pic...





Untitled by kersten.jason, on Flickr


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 25, 2014)

*Swap meet pic*




1938 Schwinn Excelsior BB1E
Jim Taylor owner
pic by Greg M.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 2, 2014)

*SWAP MEET PICS West Bend WIS Feb 23rd 2014*

Surprised more pics have not shown up from THIS SWAP MEET!
I had several inquiries about my 1941 super deluxe autocycle
that was best of show at village cycle show last fall.
I am considering finding a new home for my autocycle.
Here are some pics of it posted here are for those who inquired about it,


----------



## steve doan (Mar 2, 2014)

*Bike*

Wes, you are supposed to post a price.  Are you wanting us to be the seller and buyer?  Steve Doan


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 22, 2014)

*swap meets*

thanks for putting pictures of bikes and parts. lets have more pictures of thees swap meets  from bicycle larry


----------

